# Gals



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

If i were to get a large GALS colony going enough to feed my bosc what sort of enclosure will they need???? :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

You can keep them in so many things, it's fab!

I would suggest a large RUB-type plastic storage box with airholes. If you want a large colony, you will need a spacious box. Or alternatively, get a couple of smaller boxes and have 2 colonies. They're easy and cheap to keep, need no heating or anything (unless your house gets really cold in winter).

Just make sure your substrate is nice and deep, or they may not want to lay.


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

how big we talking here???


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Well how many do you want? It's up to you how much space you give them, but if you want them to breed they are more likely to if they are 'happy' with their environment.

I use boxes from Asda, stacked on top of each other for my snails. These boxes have ready-made air holes on each end which is fab. Can't remember the volume of them and I can't find them on Asda website, but they're about 30"x18" (ish, can't be bothered running upstairs to measure them!) with silver/grey lids. They were about £6 each and are a great size.


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

substrate wise,, try coco fibre.. mine have been laying like nobodies business since i switched them onto that lol have to keep putting the eggs in the freezer as no one wants them lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

kirgem said:


> substrate wise,, try coco fibre.. mine have been laying like nobodies business since i switched them onto that lol have to keep putting the eggs in the freezer as no one wants them lol


You could give Storm a PM, she has a few skinks and was always taking babies/hatchlings off me. I used to dispose of mine too, then I managed to miss a bunch :blush: So she had them and I gave her any I got after that.


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

lol oh dear, that happened to me, 27 hatched out of just under 300 eggs..Yes i counted them :blush: lol.. Still got them, they hatched in November last year so they're probably a bit too big for anything to eat now. How do you even post eggs/hatchlings? :? lol wouldnt want them getting squished or dying in transport.. If i can figure that out i will get in touch with her and see if she is still looking for some


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

kirgem said:


> How do you even post eggs/hatchlings? :? lol wouldnt want them getting squished or dying in transport.. If i can figure that out i will get in touch with her and see if she is still looking for some


Just put them in a suitably sized plastic container with some moss (make sure it has air holes) put that into a cardboard box, bit of void packaging and post....simples


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, what he said ^ 

Make sure the snails don't rattle around in their tub, and make sure the tub doesn't rattle around in the bigger box. I always put padding in the bottom of the box as well, in case it gets dropped.

So far (touch wood) out of literally hundreds of snail/egg packages I've never had any dead/damaged on arrival. I use Special Delivery only though, and mark the package as containing live inverts.

I count on people thinking it's possibly spiders, or some other equally-stereotypically-creepy bugs and handling extra carefully :lol2:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

kirgem said:


> lol oh dear, that happened to me, 27 hatched out of just under 300 eggs..Yes i counted them :blush: lol.. Still got them, they hatched in November last year so they're probably a bit too big for anything to eat now. How do you even post eggs/hatchlings? :? lol wouldnt want them getting squished or dying in transport.. If i can figure that out i will get in touch with her and see if she is still looking for some


 
Chickens will eat them, i give all my baby snails to my girlfriends mum as she gived them to her chickens, makes there egg shells really strong :lol2:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

I want them to feed my bosc, how long would it take for a colony to be well established???


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

How long is a piece of string? 

Varies hugely, there is no real set answer, in my experience anyway. Some of my snails lay loads, some hardly, and some I've yet to find eggs from, even though they have been of a breeding size/age for some time.

Your best bet would be to start with some adults, and add to the colony with more adults/sub adults as and when you can. eBay might be a good place to try. If you can get a group of adults and keep them well, then they should lay regularly for you. In the meantime though, you shouldn't have any trouble getting eggs on eBay, or the food classifieds.


----------



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all, if anyone wants to sell their babies my BTS will be very appreciative. PM me with prices please and good luck with your breeding as mine aren't laying.


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

what are gals ive asked this before but got no reply im ;looking to get some snails for my monitor if i can breed them so much the better are there any care sheets available cheers in advance Andy ps a;llready have a nice colony of roaches on the go


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

andy140365 said:


> what are gals ive asked this before but got no reply im ;looking to get some snails for my monitor if i can breed them so much the better are there any care sheets available cheers in advance Andy ps a;llready have a nice colony of roaches on the go


GALS - Giant African Land Snail
Not all GALS are suitable for feeders, A. fulica are the best to breed for feeders.


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

Had another batch of eggs laid today, they're frisky little buggers at the moment lol.. Would anyone actually buy eggs? As i wouldnt be able to post baby snails lol If so do you post same way?


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

care sheet for these? also how long till thery get to breeding size/age cheers does anyone have any they want to sell adults preferably


----------

